# O Captain! My Captain! (parody)



## candid petunia (Jun 17, 2011)

Dedicated to the Baron, the _Captain. _This is regarding the Moderators: They Make You Lose Count thread.*

​O Captain! My Captain! 

*O Captain! my Captain! our game is still not done, 
The members shall reach the top, the prize sought shall be won, 
The goal is near, the cheers I hear, the people all exulting, 
While follow eyes the steady slope, the members keen, expecting;
But O heart! heart! heart!
O the painful tears shed,
For on the board my Captain tries
To mark the numbers dead.

O Captain! my Captain! proceed and hear the bells; 
Proceed--for you the robots dance--for you the bugle trills,
For you bribes and honeyed treats--for you the forum's crowding,
For you, trying to lead you away, their eager faces waiting; 
Here Captain! dear Baron! 
Our eyes turn mournful red! 
It is some dream that the numbers 
Have fallen cold and dead.

My Captain does not answer, he posts pictures still,
The Baron does not hear our sighs, we have lost half our will,
The members have fallen back, they say now it's done, 
But the gripping game remains the same, it is full of fun; 
Exult, O Mods, and ring O bells!
But I mournfully tread, 
While on the thread my Captain cries
_Victory _instead.


Edit: This was before I was on staff so it held true for the game.


----------



## Gumby (Jun 17, 2011)

Now this put a big smile on my face.  I'm sure our "Captain" will get a kick out of your tribute.


----------



## candid petunia (Jun 17, 2011)

Hehe I'm waiting for him.  Glad this put a smile on your face.


----------



## Baron (Jun 17, 2011)

FTW


----------



## candid petunia (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 17, 2011)

Brilliant! LOL! You never said it was the Baron you'd be after Farah, brave child be ye. 

Dearest Baron, I'm assuming FTW stands for Forward Treads Writingforums.com, for what other could it be?


----------



## candid petunia (Jun 17, 2011)

Hehe thank you, Lisa.


----------



## Gumby (Jun 17, 2011)

ChestersDaughter said:


> Brilliant! LOL! You never said it was the Baron you'd be after Farah, brave child be ye.
> 
> Dearest Baron, I'm assuming FTW stands for Forward Treads Writingforums.com, for what other could it be?



I thought it meant "For the wecord"...


----------

